# Bully sticks and the awful smell of pee



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Tried bully sticks years ago, and they went into the trash because they gave Hans the runs, and in addition, filled my house with the most horrendous dirty public toilet smell of stale pee. His face and paws reeked of it. Ugh!

For those of you who give these to your dog, how do you deal with the stench? Or have you found a scentless source?


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

The ones I give to Remi aren't too bad...not nearly what you are describing.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I've not had a problem with bully sticks, but have since switched to beef trachea. The other day though, one of them smelled, well, stronger than usual. Dog smells fine.


----------



## xthine (Nov 9, 2018)

I have not found a scentless source but have only every tried 2 different brands of bully sticks. One was smellier than the other and Josie plowed through the other one more quickly too. They do have a distinct aroma to them, at times you smell it wafting in the air but it does not linger. The scent does not stay on them after they're done either.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Never had any issues and Ozzy loves them but only given one a month. They are sooooo expensive 14.99 a pop


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Never had any issues and Ozzy loves them but only given one a month. They are sooooo expensive 14.99 a pop


14.99? are they gold plated 

I get the 12" for $6 from chewy


----------



## Quinnsmom (Dec 27, 2008)

Mine are 12" at $8.99 (everything is more expensive in Canada ) and are not too smelly. Shop around and see what passes the sniff test.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Yep but the best bullies around. I’ve tried cheaper but not as thick and seem cheap


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

"Bully" sticks smell awful and Jupiter will eat one in about 5 minutes. We moved on when he was only a few months old.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

It is so strange how these old posts pop up. I took a break from this forum for about five years, I don’t remember posting this only 10 months ago.


----------



## CactusWren (Nov 4, 2018)

Sunflowers said:


> It is so strange how these old posts pop up. I took a break from this forum for about five years, I don’t remember posting this only 10 months ago.


Ooops, weird, I didn't realize this was an old thread.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Costco. Pack of 12. About $30. They have a slight smell.


----------

